# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Знак 490. ОВП ЦГВ Советской армии

## Йиржи

Привет друзья. Ищу знак 490. отдельного вертолетного полка Центральной группвы войск Советской армии. Помогите пожалуйста чем угодно. Спасибо.

----------


## Fencer

Йиржи,вот он знак 490-го овп ЗНАК 490 ОВП | Знаки | АВИАЦИЯ | Мир Фалеристики

----------


## Йиржи

Большое спасибо! Этих знаков про 490.овп побольше. Меня как то так наиболее интерессует знак этого полка который был сделан в связи с 15 годовщиной возврата полка из Чехословакии в Россию. На нем надпись базирования в Чехословакии - город Оломоуц. К сожалению у меня только такое изображение.

----------


## Йиржи

Есть и нашивка 490. овп. Она меня тоже интерессует. :)

----------


## Fencer

> Есть и нашивка 490. овп. Она меня тоже интерессует. :)


А что интересует?

----------


## Fencer

Вот современная эмблема:
378-я авиабаза армейской авиации 2 разряда (Вязьма, в/ч 41687)
Создана в 2010 годуиз 440 и 490 овп бу. Некотороевремя называлась 6965 АвБ. [ОСКЗапад]
ведомственные эмблемы Российской Федерации

----------


## Йиржи

*Fencer* огромное спасибо за ссылку! Это классные знаки! 

А нашивка 490.овп интерессует так, что бы ее иметь в наличии.:)

----------


## Darya99

интересная коллекция

----------

